# Je veux faire du cocoa mais je suis débutant



## Lupin sansei (17 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour,

voilà, ça fait un bout de temps que j'aimerai me lancer pour faire mes petites appli à moi. On met gracieusement à notre disposition les developpers tools avec lesquels on peut facilement faire une interface graphique (en autre, c'est ce qui m'a beaucoup plus)
par contre, j'aimerai apprendre le code et à le relier à cette interface.

est ce que quelqu'un sait où je peux trouver des documents sur le net bien fait ou me recommander des bouquins, si possible en français, tel que l'on peut en trouver  ici pour applescript ?

en gros, il me faudrait un ouvrage traitant de project builder &amp; co et un ouvrage pour apprendre cocoa, depuis le début.

j'ai déjà un tout petit peu de programmation au lycée (merci au pascal). J'ai déjà les notions de boucles, variables etc et même d'objet et d'instance. par contre ça s'arrête là.

d'ailleurs, est ce que vous me recommandez applescript et applescript studio ou cocoa?
le 1er est semble plus simple pour débuter mais je crains d'être limité dans le futur si je poursuis mes efforts.

chemin long et laborieux, donc si possible en français et bien fait (je me repète je sais)
merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (17 Septembre 2003)

Aligato,

Je vais encore dire des bétises, mais Cocoa n'est pas un language. C'est un ensemble de "frameworks" (grosso modo des librairies d'objets) que l'on peut invoquer en différent languages :

- Objective C
- Java
- AppleScript

Le plus simple à apprendre est AppleScript, mais pour des gros projets tu arrivera très vite aux limites du langage.

Java reste un bon investissement, car présent et utilisé sur de nombreuses plateformes.

Objective C est le langage le plus utilisé  mais je trouve personnellement sa syntaxe très confuse ce qui rends la maintenance difficile. De plus il n'est vraiment utilisé que sur Mac.

Ce n'est que mon avis, que j'espère les spécialistes vont s'empresser de completer...

Cordialement


----------



## molgow (17 Septembre 2003)

Je suis d'accord avec l'analyse de Didier. Pour ma part, bien que n'ayant jamais programmé en AppleScript, je le déconseille vivement pour son aspect "propriétaire" et sa syntaxe complétement différente des autres langages de programmation.

Voici quelques liens avec des exemples et informations sur Cocoa/Objective-C :
<ul type="square">[*]CocoaDevCentral
[*]CocoaDev
[*]Liste d'applications Mac avec code source
[/list]

Et pour Cocoa/Java :
<ul type="square">[*]Cappucino
[/list]

Sans oublier, les informations d'Apple.

Ces liens ne pointent que sur des exemples en Cocoa, et il est évident que si tu n'as pas la maîtrise du langage utilisé, ils ne te seront pas utiles. Il vaudrait mieux, si c'est ton cas, d'abord acquérir les bases. Pour ça, si tu n'as jamais fait du C, je pense que le Java serait plus approprié. Il a également l'avantage d'être largement utilisé sur les autres plateformes, alors qu'Objective-C est presque inexistant hors du Mac. Mais si ton but n'est de faire que des applications pour Mac, alors c'est un peu égal. Un plus important pour Objective-C est qu'il existe bien plus d'exemples disponibles sur le web.

Voilà pour mon avis. Je suis navré mais je n'ai pas de liens à te proposer sur les bases du C ou de Java. Je pense que pour ça, il vaut mieux se tourner vers les bouquins.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2003)

Bon, je me suis apercu que je n'etais pas dans la bonne rubrique. Si un moderateur voulait bien faire glisser le fil.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> e vais encore dire des bétises, mais Cocoa n'est pas un language. C'est un ensemble de "frameworks" (grosso modo des librairies d'objets) que l'on peut invoquer en différent languages :
> 
> - Objective C
> - Java
> - AppleScript



ok.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Pour ma part, bien que n'ayant jamais programmé en AppleScript, je le déconseille vivement pour son aspect "propriétaire" et sa syntaxe complétement différente des autres langages de programmation.



 ce qui m'a attire avec apple script, c'est son apparente facilite d'acces mais c'est vrai que son cote proprietaire et exclusif me freine un peu: Si je veux aller plus loin, je serai obliger de changer de language et de tout reprendre a zero.

Pour java, je trouve que les applis ecrites avec sont lentes. c'est une realite ou je suis mal tombe?

pour le C, j'en ai jamais fait et ca a l'air d'etre assez complexe...

je vais prospecter sur les liens

pour debuter en C ou en objective C, est ce que vous avez des livres a conseiller (en francais si possible, pour que je puisse lire ca de maniere plus confortable)?

merci pour les liens et les conseils.

(clavier qwerty)


----------



## krapulax (19 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Il est étonnant que personne n'est encore parlé de Project: Omega.

Il s'agit d'un site incontournable contenant de très nombreuses documentations en français sur la programmation sur Mac, aussi bien en Objective-C, en Java ou en Applescript.

Perso, je me suis imprimé la série sur Cocoa et cela constitue un livre tout à fait complet !


----------



## Lupin sansei (20 Septembre 2003)

effectivement ça à l'air assez complet aussi.

je vais étudier ça de pres
merci


----------

